# to by po něm šla jinak



## parolearruffate

A ještě to:
Ale zabít ho nechtěla. Určitě ne. To by po ňom šla jinak.
Děkuju


----------



## cajzl

To by po něm šla jinak.

(Kdyby ho chtěla zabít, šla by po něm/na něho jinak - například s nožem.)


----------



## .Lola.

jít po někom = (v tomto případě) zaútočit na někoho, napadnout ho a začít ho bít


Jinak to může znamenat taky sledovat, honit někoho s cílem ho dopadnout. (Jde po něm policie.)


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

